# Health Care Proof Of Residency



## Smithx10 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I've been on a tourist Visa in Lisboa (the Default 90 day) and Have schedule my SEF appointment. 

They listed the required documentation I would need to bring with me.

I am curious where / what Healthcare provider should I select being an American Expat?

What constitutes as actual proof of residency?

Also they requested I bring my itinerary with my flight home booked. I have it booked for February but that would cut my 6 month extension 2 months short. Since my 180 extra days starts from October 4th. Do I have to change it to stay longer? For example change it to April 1st? 

I plan on looking for work, in Portugal after my US I.T. Contract ends at the end of the year so I can stay longer... but this is the best and most efficient way to extend my stay as of right now.

Thank you in advance,
Bruce Smith


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Bit confused if you have a US I.T Contract till end of year, is it here?
Your 90 Visa is only for that time so you should have private health cover and a return ticket, if you get an extension to your Visa you'd then change travel date.

What constitutes as actual proof of residency? depends really on what your granted it might just be an extension to Visa or you might get Residence granted but you'd normally need to prove work or funds to support yourself


----------



## Smithx10 (Sep 4, 2011)

Canoeman,

Yes they also want proof of income. My US contract is a w2 based contract in the US that I can work remotely over the internet.

I am curious where I can get insurance within Portugal since they want me to have insurance here.

Also Proof of Residence, Is that anything with my name and my residence within PT?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

No they want you to have Private Health Insurance where you buy it doesn't matter and generally a US citizen would have an extension or similar on his US Health Insurance for European cover.

Not sure that your 90 Schengen Visa allows you to work as such and don't think that your contract in the US would entitle you to a Work Visa here.

Proof of Residence more likely to refer to US than here as the Schengen Visa doesn't tie you to one place but allows you to travel in the Schengen countries for the 90 days.


----------



## pintarroxo (Jun 15, 2012)

Not sure if your situation is the same, but... for the proof of residency, I needed to go to my local junta de freguesia and request a document. It entailed filling out a form with my local address here in Portugal and then getting a couple of neighborhood businesses to "notarize" it. A few days later I received the official document which serves as proof of my address here.


----------



## pintarroxo (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh wait, are you applying for a residency visa, or a temporary residency permit? My answer referred to the latter. In any case, good luck to you!


----------

